# SIG P220R-45-EQ night sights



## curtis41 (May 29, 2009)

I wanted to make an observation and ask some questions about a P220 night sight. My new SIG full length 220 Equinox shot good groups, but they were 8 INCHES left at 15 yards. My sense is the firearm site was misaligned during shipment or initial unpacking at the FFL shop. Now looking at it, the front sight is visibly off. This is unusual for any SIG and no big woop. My question is are the new SIG P220 handguns now shipped with the #6 front sight and #8 rear sights? The reason I ask is I would like to replace the sights, after sighting in the pistol at 25 yards, with Meprolight adjustable tritium night sights. The gun was shipped with fixed sights. Trijicon does not make an adjustable tritium sight set for the P220, nor do they intend to, hence consideration of the Meprolight adjustable. Will the Meprolight adjustables work on this 220? Thanks for the input.


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

i remember reading on sigforum that the sights are coming in as a combo of different numbers. try doing a search on sigforum.com - it wasn't too long ago that i read that.


----------



## curtis41 (May 29, 2009)

*New SIG P220R-45-EQ*

Got a note from SIG, this pistol as being shipped now has a #6 front sight and a #8 rear sight. You need to be careful what night sights you get, some of the adjustable ones are for SIG #8 front AND back sights. Also, this pistol was shipped with ONE magazine. SIG did 'offer" to sell me additional mags for $30 each. I can see why the Gun Directory has a 5 out of 5 rating for this firearm. It was, however, a good occasion to find out about sight tools and brass drift punches.


----------

